# SW new paint lines



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Store manager was showing me some of the new stuff coming out like Duracraft, etc. Also mentioned the newest high end product "Emerald". Says it looks real nice. Better and more expensive than Duration. The best finish you can buy.


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> Store manager was showing me some of the new stuff coming out like Duracraft, etc. Also mentioned the newest high end product "Emerald". Says it looks real nice. Better and more expensive than Duration. The best finish you can buy.


True, excited about getting my hands on it, most of the new products won't come out until all the stores receive our new colorcast zero voc colorants.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> Store manager was showing me some of the new stuff coming out like Duracraft, etc. Also mentioned the newest high end product "Emerald". Says it looks real nice. Better and more expensive than Duration. The best finish you can buy.


Wasn't duration supposed to be the best paint on the market! This must be an admission of that fact. Customers aren't that sensitive to zero Voc colorants but they do want some that don't fade! Hopefully these changes address these issues.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

With all their increases I bet the Emerald is close to $100 per gallon by years end. Who will pay for it? 2013 even possibly over that mark.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Builtmany said:


> With all their increases I bet the Emerald is close to $100 per gallon by years end. Who will pay for it? 2013 even possibly over that mark.


But you will get at your contractor rate of $75.00 a gallon, aren't you lucky?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

If you want a real gem buy Behr!:yes:


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

We have been under bid by half on the last two bids... I know we aren't the most expensive in the area, generally we are in the middle... usually we are one of 3 bids and end up somewhere in the middle, not the case lately... so... I don't see a need for that product unless it is priced reasonably.


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

Builtmany said:


> With all their increases I bet the Emerald is close to $100 per gallon by years end. Who will pay for it? 2013 even possibly over that mark.


Maybe but your already discrediting based on price, but I can see your gripe.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Nephew Sherwin said:


> Maybe but your already discrediting based on price, but I can see your gripe.


I guess I will up my rate and tell the customer you are getting a good paint, then up it more and tell them they are getting the best finish sold today. IMO I don't see them paying for it very often if at all.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't like SW for architectural paint. They've always been behind the curve.

Some of their industrial are nice.


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

Builtmany said:


> I guess I will up my rate and tell the customer you are getting a good paint, then up it more and tell them they are getting the best finish sold today. IMO I don't see them paying for it very often if at all.


And that's fine you can always work out a deal with sw imho, you just have to be a smart business man which it seems like you are, they're is always a way.


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I don't like SW for architectural paint. They've always been behind the curve.
> 
> Some of their industrial are nice.


I respect your opinion, I rather deal with industrial products any day of the week.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> Store manager was showing me some of the new stuff coming out like Duracraft, etc. Also mentioned the newest high end product "Emerald". Says it looks real nice. Better and more expensive than Duration. The best finish you can buy.


Well the Duracrap might be some southwest builders relabeled. Emerald might be duration with some VOC free colorants and whatnot. they are never gonna tell you that sucks as duration.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

What does one have to do with the other? :blink:



RaleighPainter said:


> being a hack or one man show...


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Well the Duracrap might be some southwest builders relabeled. Emerald might be duration with some VOC free colorants and whatnot. they are never gonna tell you that sucks as duration.


Don't see that happening I think its something close to duration with zero voc, suped up levelers and a lot if ti02.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

oldpaintdoc said:


> What does one have to do with the other? :blink:


Hard to bid against.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

Nephew Sherwin said:


> Don't see that happening I think its something close to duration with zero voc, suped up levelers and a lot if ti02.


Wouldn't I just buy Aura it's already perfect and is only $51.99 per gallon.


----------



## Millions (Jun 5, 2011)

RaleighPainter said:


> But you will get at your contractor rate of $75.00 a gallon, aren't you lucky?


My rep said it will retain right around $70 so we'll see. 

For those of you on the west coast duracraft is supposed to be a step up from acrulux but below Super. Price around $20. Who knows though till it comes out.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dura Craft has been around here for a long time.Not bad paint but I would rank it below A100


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

RaleighPainter said:


> Hard to bid against.


Trying to compete against the hack, maybe.
bidding against a "one man show" should not be a problem.
I and many others are one man shows and just as professional as you and other large painting companies.
Do not put us in the same group as hacks please.
WE ARE PROFESSIONALS!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

From my rep,


> Duracraft is going to replace Summit eventually. It is a decent 100% Acrylic. It will eventually replace Summit. The good news is the price point. Nice to have a good exterior product that you can buy flat and satin under $20/gal.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

RaleighPainter said:


> We have been under bid by half on the last two bids... I know we aren't the most expensive in the area, generally we are in the middle... usually we are one of 3 bids with one being another reputable paint contractor and the other being a hack or one man show... so... I don't see a need for that product unless it is priced reasonably.


RaleighPainter I would hope that you are not indicating that a one man show is not reputable or a hack either.:no:

I've seen first hand the inconsistent quality work of many goon platoons....:whistling2:

As for another SW price increase, I will address my price adjustment next week when I open a can of SW Cashmere and have to strain all the skin and chunks out and ask them why I should be paying more...:yes:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

RCP said:


> From my rep,


I knew it


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

mudbone said:


> If you want a real gem buy Behr!:yes:


Yeah! I just got done looking at home painted with that junk with surfactant leaching it looks awful.


----------



## Millions (Jun 5, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Dura Craft has been around here for a long time.Not bad paint but I would rank it below A100


Thanks for the input. I haven't gotten my hands on it yet. It sounds like a good option for someone on a slim budget or someone just looking to sell their house.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

matt19422 said:


> RaleighPainter I would hope that you are not indicating that a one man show is not reputable or a hack either.:no:
> 
> I've seen first hand the inconsistent quality work of many goon platoons....:whistling2:
> 
> As for another SW price increase, I will address my price adjustment next week when I open a can of SW Cashmere and have to strain all the skin and chunks out and ask them why I should be paying more...:yes:


 I can't stand when I have to strain a new can of paint. Most of the time it's cause some stuff dried on the lid and then they shake it and it gets mixed in. They never have a good answer if one at all about stuff like this. Salesmen are always good at telling me why I need to use this or that.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Millions said:


> My rep said it will retain right around $70 so we'll see.


I can't wait to pay that price per gallon. :thumbsup:


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

oldpaintdoc said:


> Trying to compete against the hack, maybe.
> bidding against a "one man show" should not be a problem.
> I and many others are one man shows and just as professional as you and other large painting companies.
> Do not put us in the same group as hacks please.
> WE ARE PROFESSIONALS!


Sorry, did not mean to insult you.. or anyone else for that matter. Also did not mean to bundle it all together as if it's one group.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, just read my previous post and I can see that it was very offensive, I edited it and would like to extend an apology to all offended.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Northwest_painter said:


> Yeah! I just got done looking at home painted with that junk with surfactant leaching it looks awful.


 Quick to judge.You need to go to the thread back on this forum on Oct.of 2009 and get yourself educated on the facts of surfactant leaching and then you can make the right call.


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

just another product to try out, i will keep all my comment to my self until i try it. 

Good to see you posting again nephew


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

RaleighPainter said:


> Wow, just read my previous post and I can see that it was very offensive, I edited it and would like to extend an apology to all offended.


Apology accepted.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Quick to judge.You need to go to the thread back on this forum on Oct.of 2009 and get yourself educated on the facts of surfactant leaching and then you can make the right call.


No offense to him but that is what I was thinking. Was about to unleash a fury of exterior SW pics on that one.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

RaleighPainter said:


> Wow, just read my previous post and I can see that it was very offensive, I edited it and would like to extend an apology to all offended.


Too late


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

These guys get paid to troll for Behr or are they seriously disturbed? I have been to jacks site and read the comments about how Behr was the best kept secret in painting and how he was gonna be the good guy and reveal it to the public .......
Someone needs to check the VOC 's on that crap it has got to be wicked bad stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk 2.0 Elite


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

In Demand said:


> These guys get paid to troll for Behr or are they seriously disturbed? I have been to jacks site and read the comments about how Behr was the best kept secret in painting and how he was gonna be the good guy and reveal it to the public .......
> Someone needs to check the VOC 's on that crap it has got to be wicked bad stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk 2.0 Elite


Done, Material VOC: 21 gm/l (Includes Water)
Coating VOC.: 49 gm/l (Excludes Water). VOC free colorants on all stores around here before the end of the month.


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

Doesn't look like anything that would make you insane. Perhaps they have exhaust leaks on their work vehicles.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk 2.0 Elite


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> Store manager was showing me some of the new stuff coming out like Duracraft, etc. Also mentioned the newest high end product "Emerald". Says it looks real nice. Better and more expensive than Duration. The best finish you can buy.


Emerald will be right up there with the price of gold!


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Sep 24, 2011)

Dura craft and A-100 are the same thing.
Also, Why do you need 0 VOC for exteriors?
LEED doesn't require it...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Speaking of sw paint lines are you talking about the ones left on the walls?:blink:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Millions said:


> My rep said it will retain right around $70 so we'll see.
> 
> For those of you on the west coast duracraft is supposed to be a step up from acrulux but below Super. Price around $20. Who knows though till it comes out.


So more than Aura sells for at retail. SW better have a better paint, no I take that back there are plenty of loyal contractors that would pay more for it even if it wasn't the better paint. 

Some here still swear by Duration even when they spend days doing third or fourth coats to get color hide.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

mudbone said:


> Quick to judge.You need to go to the thread back on this forum on Oct.of 2009 and get yourself educated on the facts of surfactant leaching and then you can make the right call.


Yeah I was wrong it was frosting even worst. That big box paint is junk.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Bob Cirulli said:


> Dura craft and A-100 are the same thing.
> Also, Why do you need 0 VOC for exteriors?
> LEED doesn't require it...


I heard it was going to be less money than A-100. But then again nothing at SW is less money these days.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> I take that back there are plenty of loyal contractors that would pay more for it even if it wasn't the better paint.


The number of loyal contractors is going down with their 3-4 price increases annually.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Builtmany said:


> The number of loyal contractors is going down with their 3-4 price increases annually.


Thats been my experience. It still seems odd seeing some of the same guys from other paint stores with me at HD in the mornings. I like the idea of a drive thru paint pick-up service after I call ahead and receive that txt my paint is ready for pick-up.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> Thats been my experience. It still seems odd seeing some of the same guys from other paint stores with me at HD in the mornings. I like the idea of a drive thru paint pick-up service after I call ahead and receive that txt my paint is ready for pick-up.


I've never been loyal to SW. 

I always felt I was getting bent over when I walked in.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I've noticed my local sw lately when i do have to go in on occasions has been dead. Try to avoid them now on all cost.I mean that literally.If I buy something off the shelf I end up paying retail with no explaination of why this is.I use to be loyal till they went royal.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

When I stopped doing business with them for 6 months straight, I magically got a call from my rep giving me new (better) pricing. 

At that point, I was almost more put off. 

I don't need them, they need me. 

If I got a job spec'd for their color or something, I'll go to them since it's easier. Or when I got some light industrial and their products are more familiar. 

I see so many SW *****s out there, with the whole crew wearing their tshirts... More power to them, I guess.


----------



## TNpainter (Dec 7, 2011)

I have used Sherwin Williams for 10 years never had a problem one. I painted a hardie siding house 5 years ago take massive. Amounts of direct sunlight. For most of the day. Good pressure washing bleach tsp mix, spot prime and two coats of super paint still looks great got a federal from homeowners that were amazed how good it still looked. Like the fact that super paint is a reasonably price ltc paint


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TNpainter said:


> I have used Sherwin Williams for 10 years never had a problem one. I painted a hardie siding house 5 years ago take massive. Amounts of direct sunlight. For most of the day. Good pressure washing bleach tsp mix, spot prime and two coats of super paint still looks great got a federal from homeowners that were amazed how good it still looked. Like the fact that super paint is a reasonably price ltc paint


I find superpaint to be mostly trash. Just my experience. I'd rather use A-100.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> I find superpaint to be mostly trash. Just my experience. I'd rather use A-100.


Painters our house 3 years ago with this thing they call Superpaint! 2 Oregon summers resulted in 50 to 70% fade and we don't get much sun. Repainted with Aura late this summer. Earth brown / greens shouldn't turn white. Just sayin.


----------



## TNpainter (Dec 7, 2011)

My best friend has been a sw Rep for ten years he say they r the same paint just different cans to create a alternative he said he could get in a lot of **** for even yelling me but he swears to it


----------



## TNpainter (Dec 7, 2011)

Did they use a two coat system


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

alertchief said:


> Painters our house 3 years ago with this thing they call Superpaint! 2 Oregon summers resulted in 50 to 70% fade and we don't get much sun. Repainted with Aura late this summer. Earth brown / greens shouldn't turn white. Just sayin.


I'm in oregon and have used a lot of super, even on my on home - a dark green. The south side was done five years ago and it is going STRONG. No trees or anything to shield it from the elements.

IMO I don't think the 'painters' noted above used superpaint. It was probably weatherclad cut heavily with water.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> I'm in oregon and have used a lot of super, even on my on home - a dark green. The south side was done five years ago and it is going STRONG. No trees or anything to shield it from the elements.
> 
> IMO I don't think the 'painters' noted above used superpaint. It was probably weatherclad cut heavily with water.


Sorry for my spelling. I mixed the paint for the contractor when I worked at sw so it's no weathercrap. Sw paid a complaint for me to fix it with Aura. I have several other painting friends experiencing the same issues! If anybody should believe in sw it's me as I worked for them for 12 years,


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Northwest_painter said:


> Yeah I was wrong it was frosting even worst. That big box paint is junk.


 Try using it out of a can man.


----------

